# Alex Riley's New Theme Song



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Or Lacuna Coil.

Great entrance theme.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

WWE has been on a bit of a roll with their themes lately (Sin Cara, Kharma, Riley).

Which makes up for the unbelievably shitty ones they have been using in the past (Nexus, Corre, Daniel Bryan).


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

I wrote a thread about how todays music isn't recognizable which affects crowds and their reactions. This is very good music that's easy to memorize fast as riley's thing. Kharma is brilliant too.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

I wrote a thread about how todays music isn't recognizable which affects crowds and their reactions. This is very good music that's easy to memorize fast as riley's thing. Kharma is brilliant too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Evolution said:


> WWE has been on a bit of a roll with their themes lately (Sin Cara, Kharma, Riley).
> 
> Which makes up for the unbelievably shitty ones they have been using in the past (Nexus, Corre, Daniel Bryan).


Daniel Bryans theme would be so much better to react to if he was more credible, I think it suits him.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

I like it, but I always reserve final judgment with themes until I can hear a clean version of it. Except Del Rio, I fucking loved that shit from the get go. So classy.

Oh, and it's a hell of a lot better than what he was using for house shows and the ONE time he showed up solo on Smackdown.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

I love it.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Ha, i just found out what Evanescence song that first came to my mind when i heard his theme, the intro is a bit similar. 






Yeah i love the themes WWE produced for Sin Cara and Kharma too, all these new themes just have epic feel about them. Now i wish they would create a new theme for Teddy Jr... yeah i know, it's probably just wishful thinking at this point.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

when it comes to theme songs for me, i focus on the intro ... intro's are what makes the crowd react.

punk, triple h, cena, orton, and mysterio are examples and the way riley's theme starts off will get reactions.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Mysterio's new one is weird, it always seems dead quiet at the beginning and nobody knows what's going on until he comes out.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Great theme.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds like Papercut.


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

The song's perfectly fine, but it's a weird fit if he's sticking with the jock gimmick.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SM28 said:


> The song's perfectly fine, but it's a weird fit if he's sticking with the jock gimmick.


When's the last time we've seen Riley as a jock? He's been wearing suits for months.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it's AWESOME! I love the intro. It kinda sounds like Skillet.

Edit: It's Say it to my face" by downstait


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

The right theme can make any crowd pop.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone have any information on the name?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

same band that did miz's and ziggler's songs right?


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Just did some searching, apparently the song is called Say It To My Face. It is indeed by the same guys that did the themes for Miz and Ziggler.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

That's a great wrestling theme. I liked it as soon as I heard the intro. I hope they stick with it, it's really identifiable and has a "big deal" feeling to it that will be great if Riley becomes a star.

It is kind of strange because it doesn't seem to fit his character, but I suppose they are in the process of completely reinventing him anyway.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

It's a great theme. Anyone else notice Riley looking back at the Titantron to check out his entrance video? :lmao


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> It's a great theme. Anyone else notice Riley looking back at the Titantron to check out his entrance video? :lmao


Haha, yeah. That was great. I also enjoyed how the crowd was silent/confused until they looked and saw his name, then they popped.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> when it comes to theme songs for me, i focus on the intro ... intro's are what makes the crowd react.


Agreed.

Austin had the greatest intro of all time. The shattering glass got people every time.






Fucking AMAZING pop. Sends chills up my spine every time.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Amazing.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

It seems wwe is starting to put a lot of attention into what they do again. For awhile it just seemed like they threw stuff together and expected it to work. Now it seems like try are trying again and the themes are a good example of this. I loved the intro if rileys new music!


----------



## Heart Of Lion (Apr 10, 2009)

I love his theme song. wish bryan have a new theme song


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Sucks just like most of their new themes. Over dramatic singing and not enough badassness.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

For those looking fot the name. It's called Say it to my face.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Sounds perfect for a huge star, and Riley will be one. The intro will get people psyched every time. Please WWE, don't fuck this up, you possibly have the next big thing on your hands.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Heart Of Lion said:


> I love his theme song. wish bryan have a new theme song


I played Rileys new theme with Bryans intro from Smackdown and it goes good with him 2. Bryan chose his own theme so hopefully he gets a new bad ass theme when he does change it.

1)Here mute the Daniel Bryan vs Cody Rhodes video but dont play it
2)Play the alex theme
3)then play the daniel bryan vs cody video after the alex theme hits 3 secs


----------



## Damian77D (Mar 5, 2011)

I like it


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

This song was AWESOME, I hope Riley could be the next big thing on this business.


----------



## DrEndlessDennis (Feb 16, 2010)

So did they record that song specifically for Riley? since no one has posted a link to the full song..


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

Going to be honest. Riley felt and looked like a future star walking down that aisle with that song. I see big things ahead.


----------



## Kaos™ (May 28, 2011)

Great entrance theme.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Good until the Lyrics hit, but over all solid 8


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Theme song is great and Riley is carrying himself like a real star now.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Immediate first impression was that it sounds like everyone else's generic rock theme. But when you get a couple of seconds into it, it's distinct. And he's got his own titantron now too. yayy A-Ry.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

That music is absolutely music for someone they've big plans for, much like Miz's theme did, but moreso. Music is actually really important I think, Orton's face turn by the fans had more to do with how well that music suited the Viper character than anything else.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> same band that did miz's and ziggler's songs right?





Pezley said:


> Just did some searching, apparently the song is called Say It To My Face. It is indeed by the same guys that did the themes for Miz and Ziggler.


Downstait just did a cover of Ziggler's theme. It's not the one you hear on his entrance, which is performed by Cage 9.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

haribo said:


> Downstait just did a cover of Ziggler's theme. It's not the one you hear on his entrance, which is performed by Cage 9.


I know this, I assumed he did too. I thought he was referencing the cover.


----------



## Psycho Killer (May 25, 2011)

Evolution said:


> WWE has been on a bit of a roll with their themes lately (Sin Cara, Kharma, Riley).
> 
> Which makes up for the unbelievably shitty ones they have been using in the past (Nexus, Corre, *Daniel Bryan*).


Ride of the Valkyries is a shitty theme? Wow.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Amazing theme, one of the best in WWE right now. Like someone said here earlier, the intro is the most important part in a theme, depending on how it starts, the crowd reaction/pop is different.

Although no one will ever have a better theme intro like Stone Cold, as soon as the glass shattered, all it followed it was a massive pop you couldn't even hear his theme sometimes.


Here's an example:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEg1a4FGvTM


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Great theme, WWE always gets their themes right! Fans are really into this guy at the moment!


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Generic shit.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Evolution said:


> WWE has been on a bit of a roll with their themes lately (Sin Cara, Kharma, Riley).
> 
> Which makes up for the unbelievably shitty ones they have been using in the past (Nexus, Corre, *Daniel Bryan*).


Cause Wagner is unbelievably shitty?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Del Rio, Kharma, and Riley have very good themes.


----------



## SES Soldier (May 25, 2010)

Anyone else notice the beginning of the theme is similar to how Benoits theme starts ?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Psycho Killer said:


> Ride of the Valkyries is a shitty theme? Wow.


Shitty wrestling theme? Yes. As for Riley, it's a great song that sticks and is instantly recognizable as his. I like it.


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

cactwma said:


> Generic shit.


This.


----------



## crisby_pancakes (Jun 13, 2010)

DallasClark said:


> Cause Wagner is unbelievably shitty?


He's not saying the song itself is shitty. He's saying as a wrestling theme it's shitty. I agree with him. It doesn't fit as a theme song. The best themes have an opening of 5 seconds that the crowd can instantly recognise and pop to, for instance Undertaker, Rey Mysterio, Austin, the Rock, the Miz etc, then the main song should kick in. Rileys is a perfect example of this. Daniel Bryans isn't.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

It is generic shit.

This is a theme -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OA0aqnHjxyc


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Seems kind of heelish to me. Nice theme though, might be a bit generic.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

This will be worth the dollar I spend on iTunes for it when WWE releases it.


----------



## hollyoaksislove (Nov 30, 2010)

What are the lyrics to the song? I can't find it on iTunes(I'm from the UK) and I can't find the lyrics anywhere.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

I love it, it screams star potential. Sounds a tad bit heelish though.

Maybe it's just because I'm a total old-school guy, but my first thought was, "Cool theme." My second thought was, "Why does the intro sound a bit like 'Maniac' by Michael Sembello?" :lmao


----------



## Vito Corleone (Mar 12, 2010)

I think its awesome and sounds like a "main eventer's" theme.

Really liked his Jock gimmick in FCW, interested to see which direction they go with A-Ri


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Pretty awesome and not too generic.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Slow, low-energy, and generic. Typical heel theme.


----------



## TheCodeBreaker Y2J (Apr 4, 2011)

Evolution said:


> WWE has been on a bit of a roll with their themes lately (Sin Cara, Kharma, Riley).
> 
> Which makes up for the unbelievably shitty ones they have been using in the past (Nexus, Corre, Daniel Bryan).


Nexus and the Corre have decent themes.

Kofi Kingston and Orton's are garbage.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The theme immediately draws attention and distinguishes Alex Riley. Great theme.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

I fucking loved it 

Is it just me or are peoples entrance music beginning to sound a lot better .
Maybe its just Truth having no music that is making wwe sound tolerable again


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

A-Ri's music is awesome. Why all the hate for Daniel Bryan's? I think his music suits him well.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

From the very start (where it mattered) he got the crowd to pop this song is great


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Pretty legit theme. It is recognizable which is the important thing about themes. I'm happy about it.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

I'm really digging the theme. Same band (Downstait, as others have pointed out) who performed The Miz's I Came To Play theme. I think both themes are great and this will definitely help Alex catch on a little quicker. I have to say it's not generic and stands out amongst some of the generic rock tracks. Those saying generic probably don't like rock music as much as myself. (my assumption)


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

I liked it too. The first thing that came to my mind was Evanescence.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Alex Riley's new theme is totally awesome. I think it actually suits him pretty well.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

I do think it's funny that the same band performed both Alex and The Miz's theme songs and now they're feuding.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Y2Joe said:


> Or Lacuna Coil.
> 
> Great entrance theme.


Absolutely this. I love Lacuna Coil and they're what my head went to as soon as I heard it. Awesome theme.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

It's very Crazy Train inspired, that's for sure.

As for whether it's generic or not, well, it's a pretty standard modern hard rock song. When a track like this becomes a theme, it's labeled generic. When Ride of the Valkyries is AmDrag's theme, it's labeled as shit, and "unfitting for a wrestling theme." So then...exactly what is this magical middle ground for a theme that is neither generic nor unorthodox and unfitting? 

If you want to talk generic, The Game is one of the most generic hard rock songs ever, and yet is almost univerally praised by wrestling fans as some sort of sonic treasure. Why is that? The fact that it's been around for about a decade, and is now automatically associated with Triple H and his entrance and the memories we have of that. Riley's theme just debuted last night. Give it some time. For a wrestling theme, it works. Very solid, recognizable intro that people will react to.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Is it bad that i still think The Brood has one of the best themes ever?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0q7PPu_NIg&feature=related


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

It's decent in comparison to other wrestling themes(Ziggler, Dibiase, Christian, and all the shitty Divas)but as an actual song it's pretty bad.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I really dig it. So much of what makes a theme great for a wrestler, and can ultimately have a big impact on how they get over, is the first 5 seconds of it. It really needs to grab the audience's attention immediately, letting them identify immediately who the star is - and I think this theme does that. I'll have to hear it again though next week, I was almost too distracted by how big of a reaction he got.

I also really liked the green color scheme and spotlights.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

It's by Downstait, which automatically makes it awesome. Love those guys and all their music. It's good rock stuff.

And somebody asked if it was recorded just for Riley, apparently, yes it was. The band has been hyping "new music" being recorded for the WWE that would be debuting soon.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Domingo123 said:


> It is generic shit.
> 
> This is a theme -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OA0aqnHjxyc


Lol at this post.

Saying Riley's theme is generic (which like Nitemare said is probably because you don't like rock) but that's generic metal, but all metal (the heavier stuff at least) sounds all the same.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

So this band has made the theme for Ziggler, Miz and now Riley? Are they trying to collectively replace Jim Johnston?


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

Best themes are , Reconisable intro and going on in a heavy badass riff... It's time to play the game ? Austin 3:16 ? 

Riley's theme is awesome !


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I like Riley's theme. It's instantly recognizable. It's better than the Corre's, that's for sure.

Off topic: This should be Bryan's theme: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaNwItqNi50


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

It's great, but the titantron looks horrid.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Tarfu said:


> It's great, but the titantron looks horrid.


He will get a better one. They can't use segments from his past matches, because he was getting the shit kicked out of him every single time.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Better than The Corre's


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

When Miz and Riley finally have a match, it'll be Downstait twice in a row.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DR JUPES said:


> Lol at this post.
> 
> Saying Riley's theme is generic (which like Nitemare said is probably because you don't like rock) but that's generic metal, but all metal (the heavier stuff at least) sounds all the same.


I agree he chose a generic song, but please... metal is probably the most diverse genre out there so don't try to make grand overarcing statements like that.

And listened to the theme again, might be the best theme in the WWE over the last few years.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

DR JUPES said:


> Lol at this post.
> 
> Saying Riley's theme is generic (which like Nitemare said is probably because you don't like rock) but that's generic metal, but all metal (the heavier stuff at least) sounds all the same.


1) Seether is shitty mainstream pop hard rock and has nothing to do with metal.

2) Metal is one of the most diverse musical genres in the world.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Strike said:


> It's very Crazy Train inspired, that's for sure.
> 
> As for whether it's generic or not, well, it's a pretty standard modern hard rock song. When a track like this becomes a theme, it's labeled generic. When Ride of the Valkyries is AmDrag's theme, it's labeled as shit, and "unfitting for a wrestling theme." So then...exactly what is this magical middle ground for a theme that is neither generic nor unorthodox and unfitting?
> 
> If you want to talk generic, The Game is one of the most generic hard rock songs ever, and yet is almost univerally praised by wrestling fans as some sort of sonic treasure. Why is that? The fact that it's been around for about a decade, and is now automatically associated with Triple H and his entrance and the memories we have of that. Riley's theme just debuted last night. Give it some time. For a wrestling theme, it works. Very solid, recognizable intro that people will react to.


Middle ground currently? Cena, Taker, Kane, The Rock, Kharma, Rey, Miz, Orton, Santino, Sin Cara, Booker T, Cody Rhodes. For starters.

For my money, I'd say the least generic rock theme I've heard was X-Pac's. That DX theme remix had style for days. Still one of the coolest WWE themes ever, and it fit him perfectly. There's nothing close to that these days.

And if anyone says Ride of the Valkyries is shit, you shouldn't listen to their taste in music. Because they have no clue what they're talking about.


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

The band who did alex riley adnd Miz's theme is Downstait ... these guys have their official facebook page with details about alex riley's theme !

google it!


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Adramelech said:


> 1) Seether is shitty mainstream pop hard rock and has nothing to do with metal.
> 
> 2) Metal is one of the most diverse musical genres in the world.


Seether isn't shitty, despite being mainstream. Some of their songs might be considered simple and generic, but the band holds its own when it comes down to uniqueness. 

And it doesn't matter how diverse metal is, when a band like Metallica is labeled one of the best metal bands out, it sort of hurts the genre as a whole.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Nitemare said:


> Seether isn't shitty, despite being mainstream. Some of their songs might be considered simple and generic, but the band holds its own when it comes down to uniqueness.
> 
> And it doesn't matter how diverse metal is, when a band like Metallica is labeled one of the best metal bands out, it sort of hurts the genre as a whole.


Not really... it is one of the most successful and recognised bands in the world, let alone metal. Though you have to realise the metal subgenres have fractured the opinions on "best metal band" to the point where no one metal band rightfully holds a consensus. The metal world is absolutely huge and diverse and anyone that has any exposure to it will realise that little fact really, really quickly.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

I really liked it. Good reaction too.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Nitemare said:


> Seether isn't shitty, despite being mainstream. Some of their songs might be considered simple and generic, but the band holds its own when it comes down to uniqueness.
> 
> And it doesn't matter how diverse metal is, when a band like Metallica is labeled one of the best metal bands out, it sort of hurts the genre as a whole.


The members of Metallica may be douchebags but they have a lot of great music so I don't see how it hurts the genre.


----------



## Bah GAWD (Sep 21, 2010)

Probably wishful thinking, But thats a future World Heavyweight Champion theme......


----------



## Ouroboros (Feb 21, 2011)

Bah GAWD said:


> Probably wishful thinking, But thats a future World Heavyweight Champion theme......


Thats exactly what i thought, thats the kind of song you can see titles being lifted and celebrated to!


----------

